# Apple TV avec un NAS



## zopp (2 Mars 2008)

Je tâtonne encore et toujours autour de LA configuration qu'il me faut  

J'ai tous les fichiers de musique, film et photos sur un NAS, lui même intégré dans mon petit LAN domestique. Je me demande jusqu'à quelle mesure l'Apple TV serait contant de cette configuration. Quelques précisions supplémentaires:

actuellement, tous les Mac vont chercher la musique dans ce NAS (spécifié dans leur préférences)
je tiens à ne rien stocker comme média sur le DD d'Apple TV
je n'utilise pas et ne veux pas utiliser iPhoto (par contre pour cataloguer les photos, je me sers d'Aperture) - j'ai besoin d'accèder dans les dossiers de photos sur NAS, sans devoir les transférer dans un autre programme
les films sont en partie de ma propre production (QT) et en partie de tiers parties (sous formats différents, tous lisibles avec QT extendu avec Perian) - mais j'aimerair aussi utiliser VLC
la sortie vidéo prévue sur une TV et celle d'audio sur les colonnes via un ampli

Je doute qu'Apple TV soit capable de tout ceci en natif, mais en la forçant un peu .....  
Ma question est donc: aller ou pas pour Apple TV ? J'aimerais une solution unique (Front Row) et fiable, sans une configuration hybride.

J'apprécierai vos avis et conseils


----------



## pim (3 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Et pourquoi pas consacrer un Mac mini à ces tâches ? Lui, tu auras moins à le "forcer", il se laissera convaincre plus facilement de s'intégrer dans ton petit réseau. L'idée est de le laisser tout le temps sous FrontRow, clavier débranché...


----------



## zopp (3 Mars 2008)

Tu as raison, pourquoi pas ? - J'y ai pensé, mais comme la version 2 d'Apple TV est arrivée en pompe,.... En fait, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de comparer les deux.

Est-ce que Front Row fonctionne sur le Mac mini de la même manière que l'Apple TV ?


----------



## pim (4 Mars 2008)

zopp a dit:


> Est-ce que Front Row fonctionne sur le Mac mini de la même manière que l'Apple TV ?



Non, pas encore :rateau: 

Mais peut être que l'on aura droit à une mise à jour ?

Ou peut être pas !  

Commençons par attendre demain mardi ou même la conférence du 6, jeudi


----------



## zopp (4 Mars 2008)

J'ai fais un mini test avec mon MacBook Pro et FrontRow:


Musique - rien à dire, comme j'ai tout sous iTunes, ça marche. Par contre, si j'essaie de passer par le serveur iTunes (NAS a son propre serveur iTunes intégré), l'accès m'y est refusé.
Film - OK sous condition de les placer dans le dossier "séquences". Tous les formats lisibles par QT moyennant des extensions & plug-ins (divx, avi, mkv,...) le sont aussi via FrontRow
DVD - rien à dire
Photos - là, c'est le problème !!! sans iPhoto, nada - et commme je n'utilise pas ce prg. ... 

Donc résultat mi-figue mi-raisin !
Bref, je suis ouvert à toute idée pour les photos


----------



## pim (4 Mars 2008)

Pour les films, il me semble que FrontRow est capable de "suivre" un raccourci placé dans le dossier Séquences.

Pour les photos, je pensais qu'il pouvait aller piocher dans des dossiers du Finder...


----------

